# Grand Rapids Michigan Subs and Drivers



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

Looking for subs and drivers for 2006 and 2007 season. Commerical work only! Downtown Grand Rapids, and 44th and Breton Area.

Must have experience, and references.

Call us at 616-706-6792 and ask for Tim Johnson


----------

